# Love "Junior", the automower



## JSC1964 (Apr 19, 2019)

About 3 months with our Husqvarna 430X automower and I love this thing more everyday. Found sweet spot of 25mm HOC for our 419 Tifway. At just under an inch it still looks low and I'm getting such a even cut. Blade tips are nice and clean cut too, no browning. Makes a huge difference in color. I did find that I still get a better look and cut using PGR so I'm back to applying that. Lawn stripes are cool but they don't last in Bermuda anyway and I don't miss back lapping and adjusting the reel mower.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks nice!


----------



## Lp_chazychaz (Jun 15, 2020)

Little guy looks cute! I can imagine how cool it is to see it just minding it's own business mowing away lol


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

JSC1964 said:


> About 3 months with our Husqvarna 430X automower and I love this thing more everyday. Found sweet spot of 25mm HOC for our 419 Tifway. At just under an inch it still looks low and I'm getting such a even cut. Blade tips are nice and clean cut too, no browning. Makes a huge difference in color. I did find that I still get a better look and cut using PGR so I'm back to applying that. Lawn stripes are cool but they don't last in Bermuda anyway and I don't miss back lapping and adjusting the reel mower.


Lawn looks nice! I would like for my neighbors to invest in one.

How many blade changes have you done this summer?

Also, do you live in a gated community? Or is there GPS tracking for when it leaves the perimeter? Otherwise, I would be too paranoid.


----------



## JSC1964 (Apr 19, 2019)

They recommend changing blades monthly but I do it every 2 to 3 weeks. Blades are cheap and easy to change.

It does have GPS tracking and an alarm that would sends me an alert on my phone. It will also not operate outside its own zone.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I love it! These might actually be a real option then if you can't be home to mow 3x week?


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

@JSC1964 I'm curious if you are still happy with "Junior?" Is your entire lawn TIfway 419? I have about 16,000 sq ft, half it TIfway 419 and then my side yard is seeded bermuda (not common, but between 419 quality and common quality). Any other feedback now over a year in?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I had no idea these can cut that low. Very cool.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Awesome! Mine is named Amber, so I can say Hey Google, tell Amber to mow the lawn!

I think she might know Junior.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

JerseyGreens said:


> I had no idea these can cut that low. Very cool.


They can't. The dial readings are inaccurate.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

dslab said:


> @JSC1964 I'm curious if you are still happy with "Junior?" Is your entire lawn TIfway 419? I have about 16,000 sq ft, half it TIfway 419 and then my side yard is seeded bermuda (not common, but between 419 quality and common quality). Any other feedback now over a year in?


Today is one week with my 430x and early results are not good. 13,000sq ft to cover, and with the low speed of the mower and random mow pattern, it takes a loooong time to get all of it. And for whatever reason, its now pulling roots as it mows. Folks here seem to think using pgr will fix this, but if Have to use pgr i'll just keep reel mowing.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

You shouldn't have to use pgr with it. I didn't use pgr last year at all at 0.8" and had no problems. This year I am at 5/8th and just started using pgr to increase color and shade tolerance.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Now you need to add the fairway kit like I have on my 450x so you can get down to reel mowing heights.


----------



## JSC1964 (Apr 19, 2019)

Austinite said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > I had no idea these can cut that low. Very cool.
> ...


The lowest setting is 20mm or just under .8 inches. I've done measurements and found it cuts ever so slightly lower than that. I'm tempted to install the fairway attachment for next year which I think takes in down to 10mm. I'd use it for scalping the lawn.


----------



## JSC1964 (Apr 19, 2019)

HungrySoutherner said:


> Now you need to add the fairway kit like I have on my 450x so you can get down to reel mowing heights.


I kind of took the year off from serious lawn care to do some other stuff.  I haven't even been on here in months. But yes, I do want to install the fairway kit. Even if I don't maintain below 20mm, the fairway kit will allow me to "scalp" or do HOC reset cuts.


----------

